# Raspberry Pi



## -Kerby- (3. Februar 2015)

Guten Abend,

ich habe gerade die News über das Raspberry Pi 2 gelesen und mich gefragt, um was es sich dabei handelt.
Deshalb habe ich im Forum rumgeschaut und gesehen, dass es eine Printausgabe von PCGH gibt, wo alles über das RB Pi erklärt wird.
Leider ist es bei Amazon nicht mehr verfügbar und ich wollte fragen, ob es den eine neue Ausgabe gibt mit dem gleichen Inhalt oder Ähnliches?

Grüße Kerby


----------



## TempestX1 (3. Februar 2015)

Meinst du die "Computec Editionen", worunter auch einige über Raspberry Pi sind?
Die findest du hier  : Edition

Da gibt es fünf Hefte.
PC Games Hardware Guide 01/2014 - Das große Handbuch: Raspberry Pi (Bookazine) - Edition
PCG Hardware GUIDE 02/2014 "Raspberry Pi - das erweiterte Handbuch" (Bookazine) - Edition
PC Games Hardware Guide 03/2014 Raspberry Pi: Das Einsteiger-Handbuch (Bookazine) - Edition
PCG Hardware GUIDE 04/2014 "Raspberry Pi - das Komplett-Handbuch" - Edition
PCG Hardware GUIDE 05/2014 "Raspberry Pi - 50 coole Projekte"

Ansonsten gibt es noch eine Zeitschrift, die alle zwei Monate erscheint und sich mit dem Raspberry Pi beschäftigt:
Home » Raspberry Pi Geek

In der aktuellen PCGH (03/2015) ist zudem auch ein kleiner Artikel zum Raspberry Pi -> Raspberry Pi als Mediacenter, welcher auch aus einer "Raspberry Pi Geek" Ausgabe entnommen wurde.
Alternativ könntest du auch in Wikipedia nachschauen für eine kleine Info.


----------



## -Kerby- (3. Februar 2015)

Oke, schonmal vielen Dank.

Mir gehts vorallem darum, die wichtigsten Informationen sowie Grundlagen über das Raspi zu erfahren.
Also zB eine sinnvolle Anleitung wie man das Raspi betreiben muss, damit man damit sogar einen richtigen
Desktoprechner realisiert usw. Was wäre da am Sinnvollsten?
..zudem die verschiedenen Möglichkeiten zu erfahren, was mit dem Raspi
realisiert werden kann usw... ehrlich gesagt, eben so, wie es in diesem
Special war: Raspberry Pi: Das Handbuch - Sonderheft mit geballtem Wissen auf über 164 Seiten im Kiosk oder als Download


*EDIT:*
Wie wärs mit dem hier? Ist das sinnvoll?
PCG Hardware GUIDE 05/2014 "Raspberry Pi - 50 coole Projekte" - Sonderhefte - Heftbestellung - PC Games Abos zur Auswahl


----------



## TempestX1 (3. Februar 2015)

Ich habe dir im oberen Post noch ein paar Links reingesetzt. Da findest du auch "dein Special".

ich selbst habe "Das erweiterte Handbuch" und da wird die Entstehung (Idee dahinter), Anfängerinfos, sowie ein paar Projekte vorgestellt, auch ein paar Erklärungen für Anfänger zu Linux usw. sind dabei. Kann dir jetzt aber nicht sagen ob die nachfolgenden 2 Hefte aktualisierungen sind oder dort andere Sachen drinstehen. Eine kleine Beschreibung zu den Heftinhalten findest du auch im Onlineshop.


----------



## -Kerby- (3. Februar 2015)

Vielen Dank nochmal für die vielen Vorschläge.

Ich würde mir gleich das neue Raspberry Pi *2* holen.
Kann ich mit diesen Ausgaben (gedacht habe ich jetzt an das Handbuch
aus 04/2014 sowie an das mit den 50 Projekten aus 05/2014) das Gleiche realisieren,
oder sollte ich lieber auf eine neue Ausgabe warten oder doch
eher das "alte" Raspberry Pi holen?

Achja, mir ist natürlich klar, dass keiner eine Glaskugel hat,
aber eine Meinung würde mich interessieren


----------



## DKK007 (4. Februar 2015)

Der neue ist gleich teuer, hat 4mal so viel Kerne, 200 MHz mehr und doppelt so viel RAM. Also natürlich gleich den neuen nehmen.


----------



## TempestX1 (4. Februar 2015)

-Kerby- schrieb:


> Ich würde mir gleich das neue Raspberry Pi *2* holen.
> Kann ich mit diesen Ausgaben (gedacht habe ich jetzt an das Handbuch
> aus 04/2014 sowie an das mit den 50 Projekten aus 05/2014) das Gleiche realisieren,


Sollte gehen, da das Pi 2 soweit nur schneller ist (Quadcore CPU statt Singlecore und 1GB RAM statt 512 MB).



> oder sollte ich lieber auf eine neue Ausgabe warten oder doch


Die Frage ist ob und wann eine neue Ausgabe kommt. Vielleicht kann da jemand von Computec oder die PCGH Redaktion mehr sagen. Eigentlich sollten die für das Raspi 1 genügend Infos geben, wenn du Speziell zum 2er etwas lesen möchtest könntest du eben auch mal nach einer Ausgabe der Raspberry Pi Geek schauen, ob in der nächsten etwas über den Pi 2 steht. Sollten eigentlich im gut sortierten Zeitschriftenladen liegen. (Die Zeitschrift gehört übrigens auch zu Computec)



> eher das "alte" Raspberry Pi holen?


Als Desktoprechner ist der Pi (1) nicht so 100% gedacht. Natürlich auch dazu verwendbar, aber meist wird er als Medienzentrale verwendet (wenn nicht grad zum Basteln, Entwickeln, Tüfteln). Für deinen Anwendungsfall würde ich dir aber zum Raspberry Pi 2 raten, wegen der schnelleren CPU und GPU sowie mehr RAM - verbraucht eben etwas mehr Strom, aber hat keinen Preisunterschied. Jedoch muss ich auch sagen das ich weder einen Raspberry Pi noch Raspberry Pi 2 besitze.


----------



## -Kerby- (4. Februar 2015)

Wundervolle Erklärung! Danke Euch beiden, speziell dir Tempest.

Dann bestell ich mir das Raspi 2, sobald verfügbar.
Falls es aber etwas besseres gibt für einen totalen Greenhorn wie mich,
nur her mit den Vorschlägen. Will was lernen!

Ansonst - Gute Nacht


----------



## Norisk699 (12. Februar 2015)

TempestX1 schrieb:


> Meinst du die "Computec Editionen", worunter auch einige über Raspberry Pi sind?
> Die findest du hier  : Edition
> 
> Da gibt es fünf Hefte.
> ...




Hat zufällig jemand mehrere dieser Bookazines/Hefte und kann darüber berichten ob da auch unterschiedliche Inhalte drin sind?

Ich interessiere mich seit dem neuen 2er (jetzt wohl besser 1080p geeignet als zuvor dank der 4 Kerne...nehme ich mal an...) auch für den Pi... Will jetzt nicht mehrere Hefte kaufen und dann jedesmal das gleiche da drin lesen...


----------

